# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Что больше всего раздражает супругов друг в друге

## Irina

*Что больше всего раздражает супругов друг в друге*


*Дамы упрекают кавалеров*

*1. Он невнимателен к друзьям и родственникам жены*

Тещу (тестя, сестру жены и прочих «чужих» родственников), подруг в грош не ставит. Только и слышно: «Да что они вообще понимают в жизни!»

СОВЕТ: Обижаться - не лучшая стратегия. Равно как и в отместку критиковать его «сторону». Бывшая жена или дети от первого брака (если они есть) - вообще табу. Имея в виду своих близких, просто скажите: «Какие бы они ни были, я их люблю и буду продолжать общаться». А если он не хочет идти к вашей подруге на день рождения, не расстраивайтесь. Вы ведь отлично сможете провести время и без него.

*2. Он оставляет на столе грязную посуду с остатками пищи*

Наивно накалять себя в общем-то правильными мыслями: мол, мог бы хотя бы объедки вывалить в мусорное ведро, а тарелку - мокнуть в воду и мазануть губкой. Или поставить в посудомойку. Скорее всего, за него со стола прежде убирала мама. И правильный рефлекс у мужа просто не выработался. Вообще этот недостаток свойствен инфантильным мужчинам, привыкшим к постоянной опеке родителей.

СОВЕТ: Попробуйте эту тарелку не трогать. И каждый раз говорить: «Я думала, что ты доешь потом...»

*3. Беспомощен в быту*

Где у вас в доме что лежит, вы знаете подчас не лучше, чем он. Но искать должны почему-то именно вы, а он просто не может потратить на это свое драгоценное время. Решить проблему, какие носки надеть, самостоятельно невозможно. Нужно обязательно звать жену. Его носки того стоят!

СОВЕТ: Проще всего завести ему отдельный шкаф (не полку!), где он будет находить все свои вещи. Не может найти? Вас это не касается. У вас-то в шкафу все лежит на своих местах!

*4. Заставляет вас неловко чувствовать себя в обществе других*

Когда муж делает вам замечание на людях - стоит задуматься о его отношении к вам. Может быть, вы ему неприятны? Если наедине с вами он ведет себя по-другому, значит, дело в каких-то комплексах и опять же желании возвысить себя любимого.

СОВЕТ: Обязательно обсудите эту проблему. Будет упираться, откажитесь ходить вместе с ним куда бы то ни было. А сами обязательно время от времени (не часто!) посещайте друзей и родственников, но без него. Даже самый последний упрямец в конце концов решит, что ему такое поведение невыгодно.

*5. Вместо того чтобы что-то быстро сделать, пускается в длинные рассуждения
*
Конечно, ведь ему нужно продемонстрировать свой талант рассказчика, а заодно увильнуть от ответственности. Не покупайтесь на это. С уважением выслушайте длинную тираду и скажите: «Вот видишь, как ты чудесно во всем разбираешься, не то что я. Теперь понятно, что только ты и можешь справиться с этой тяжелой задачей».

СОВЕТ: Допустим, он все равно отказывается. Тогда и вы можете позволить себе отказаться от чего-нибудь неприятного. Например, от ежедневного приготовления ужина. Почему бы и нет?

*Кавалеры упрекают дам*

*1. Она все время переживает по поводу своей внешности*

Многие дамы чрезвычайно недовольны собой даже в том случае, если мужчины, что называется, не дают проходу. Их претензии к самим себе чаще надуманны: «Я слишком высокая (низкая)», «У меня слишком маленькая (слишком большая) грудь». И просто выматывают своим нытьем.

СОВЕТ: Внушайте своей даме, что не надо стараться казаться лучше, чем она есть на самом деле. Мол, лучше оставаться самой собой. Тем более давно доказано, что не всех мужчин привлекают модели.
*
2. Воспитывает, как школьная училка
*
Некоторые дамы свято убеждены: мужики все делают неправильно. Отсюда вывод - их надо воспитывать. Пожалуй, самым популярным воспитательным методом является постельный: «Не сделаешь то-то - секса не будет!» Имеются и другие методы, тоже по-своему действенные. Истерики, уход к маме с последующим возвращением или угрозы завести любовника.

СОВЕТ: Стоит пару раз напугать жену, уйдя из дома ночевать в неизвестном направлении. Она поймет, что если и дальше так будет себя вести, то ей вообще некого станет воспитывать.

*3. Постоянно чем-то недовольна*

В армии говорят: «Придраться можно и к телеграфному столбу - за то, что не там стоит». Так вот, особы, недовольные абсолютно всем, встречаются не только среди армейских чинов. Создай им райские условия - они и тут найдут повод скорчить недовольную гримасу. Как в том анекдоте про жен олигархов. Когда одна сетует на то, что супруг не покупает ей девятую шубу, вторая - что не дождется четвертый «Мерседес», а третья подводит итог: «Да, бабы, всю жизнь в дерьме жили, в дерьме и помрем».

СОВЕТ: Попробуйте у жены вызвать легкую ревность, с теплотой рассказав о соседке, которая живет без мужа, с тремя детьми, на маленькую зарплату и всю жизнь ездит в метро. Но при этом она такая обаятельная и нетребовательная! И, видимо, благодаря своей доброте и терпимости она в свои 40 лет выглядит всего на 27 и у нее обворожительная улыбка. А дома у нее, куда вы как будто бы зашли на минутку за солью, бедновато, но зато уютно. Посмотрите на реакцию своей жены - может, она станет более благодарной?
*
4. Критикует других женщин*

Мужчины недоумевают: почему так мало женщин способны сделать искренний комплимент представительнице своего пола? Они перемывают друг другу кости, обсуждают за глаза все - от веса до прически.

СОВЕТ: Понятно, что женщины - соперницы между собой. Но вы должны объяснить своей даме, что от выставления соперницы в невыгодном свете она ничего не выигрывает, скорее наоборот. Он, может, вообще не заметил бы «соперницу». А так разглядит в другой женщине красотку и влюбится.

*5. Ведет себя слишком эмоционально: плачет или паникует по пустякам*

Одна женщина может заплакать из-за фильма с печальным концом (или даже со счастливым), из-за сломанного ногтя или неудачной стрижки. Другая всегда и во всем видит признаки приближающейся катастрофы. Будь то смена правительства или двухдневная задержка выплаты зарплаты. И мужчинам приходится брать на себя роль утешителя, чего они, кстати, терпеть не могут.

СОВЕТ: Доходчиво объясните, что мужчины по своей природе менее эмоциональны. При виде женских слез и стенаний становятся бессильными и уязвимыми. А она ведь этого не хочет, правда?

*КОММЕНТАРИЙ СПЕЦИАЛИСТА*

Профессор психологии, доктор биологических наук Юрий ЩЕРБАТЫХ:

- Когда начинаешь анализировать перипетии любовных отношений, то поражаешься, какой нежной и чувствительной бывает любовь, от каких мелочей может зависеть ее существование. Проблемы в отношениях могут вызвать разница режимов сна и бодрствования, несовпадение привычек, даже разное отношение к домашним животным. Однако бывает трудно определить, что здесь первично, а что вторично. То ли любовь чахнет и хиреет от того, что супруги не могут решить, кому по утрам выгуливать собаку, и постоянно ругаются по этому поводу, то ли они ругаются потому, что их любовь уже сама по себе сошла на нет и своими ссорами они лишь выражают усталость от неудачно сложившихся отношений. Более правдоподобной является вторая версия, ибо, когда люди по-настоящему любят друг друга, они готовы прощать любимым все.

----------


## Irina

Продолжу список обвинений. В запале эйфории  наобещать с три короба, а потом ничего не сделать потому как лень.

----------


## olimp7iadka

Меня крайности раздражают и нежелание слушать разумные доводы.

----------

